# Recover rail grips for Beretta and 1911



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Shop

These things are pretty bad ass. Designed by the dude who designed the IWI Tavor.

Thoughts?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting would not work on my 92F because it already has CT griplaser on it. Making any hand gun thicker can be an issue with many people. I would not mind see one in person.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I've seen these before and think they are one of the damned dumbest things ever conceived.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hand guns are just that hand guns. When we start decking them out like a bad ass Hollywood movie m4 the become all but worthless as hand guns. While I fully support a persons right to do what ever they wish with their weapon some times it gets way over board.
The designer gets a A of for the idea can't take that from them but as for real world Hand gun use questionable . I am surprised at the low cost they normally would stick at least $100 price tag on something like that.
If you want a Laser on a 92F the CT grip one is outstanding and really makes no changes to the weapons size or feel.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Having the capability to add a light to your defense handgun is probably a good thing. One of the many reasons I like S&W M&P's because of the factory rail.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I kept the original grips on my Colt series 70. They work fine for me. Not saying the ones you're looking at aren't great I just like my 1911 to keep the classic look.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

These are the same thickness as factory grips. 

If you don't see the benefit of having a laser and/or strobe attached to a handgun, and you are on this site, I don't have the words. 

Yes, some people prefer regular sights, some prefer night sights, but many prefer a laser or red dot sight. 

Anything you can do to make target acquisition faster and easier is a GOOD thing, and anything you can do to slow your enemy down/disorient your enemy is GREAT. 

Strobes will light them up like a Christmas tree, and make it damn near impossible them to focus on anything, much less target you.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting concept. Though not something that would interest me. I'm just not a fan of rails on handguns. Rails on rifles yes, handguns no.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I agree that having a light on a full size home defense handgun is a good idea. My bedside gun has a rail and a streamlight tlr on it. But it doesn't work for me personally on a carry gun. I prefer a slim subcompact with nightsights like an xds. But that's a whole different topic.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

To be clear, I'm not saying "buy these or you are stupid or bad" 

I'm simply stating that having the ABILITY to put CERTAIN accessories on your carry and/or "war gun" is a good thing. 

Just because you OWN a 1911 doesn't mean it is your "go to" battle gun. Same for a Beretta. 

Lots of people are switching to glock, M&Ps, H&K, XDs, etc, or never jumped the M9/M1911 bandwagon to begin with. Lots of these guns have rails, and for a freaking reason. We added rails to the M16 and M4 for a reason. Soldiers have lots of accessories for a reason. Optics, tac lights, IR lasers, grips, magazine loops, battery cases, etc. Make target acquisition and transition easier and faster, day and night. They make swapping dead batteries easier, and gloved magazine changes faster and easier. 

Many older persons, especially old soldiers, have techno phobia. "We won 2 world wars with iron sights and cold feet. We don't need no stinkin' dodads to get in the way" 

Really? Because last I checked, being in those wars sucked balls. Last time I checked you old farts were cold, hungry, hot, sweaty, jamming constantly, couldn't see shit, jumped in to the wrong places, close to 1 to 1 deaths per side, FUBAR, SNAFU, such fest. 

And you won. 

Imagine now, your boots were waterproof and warm/cool. Imagine rain gear that was tough, quiet, and most importantly, kept you dry. Imagine being able to see the enemy clear as day in the dead of night, and being able to actually aim at and hit him easy as at noon day. Imagine being able to clear a building with a light that you could keep off until you brought your rifle up. Imagine having the most comfortable possible hand position while shooting for extended time periods. Imagine having gloves that kept you warm, cool, and not on fire, all while being able to perform all of your combat duties. Imagine a hot meal with no fire or electricity, with less water than you can carry on an airplane.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Imagine knowing you will kill about 100 enemy for every death you suffer, because you have superior technology. Bullets bounce off your vehicles like nothing, body armor protects you from many lethal wounds. You can shoot an enemy in the face from a mile away. You can fire a missile at a chimney miles and have that missile detonate in the fireplace at the bottom of the chimney. Imagine being able to have a device that let's you punch in the grid of a target, your grid, and your orientation, and it spits out firing solutions for a whole battery of artillery or mortars. Imagine being able to shine a laser at a target, and having gunships be able to target that laser dot and deliver accurate and effective fire from wherever they are. Imagine clearing entire towns or villages in hours, cities in a day or two.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's just a rail, some people like them some don't.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I kept the original grips on my Colt series 70. They work fine for me. Not saying the ones you're looking at aren't great I just like my 1911 to keep the classic look.


Some firearms can be added to with impunity, such as a Glock, or any plastic pistol, or an AR.
But to alter any of John Moses Browning's masterpieces is blasphemy! Blasphemy, I say!! :stick:

Putting rails, or any other useless do-dads, on the greatest American fighting handgun ever made would rank right up there on the Idiot Scale with putting rails and red-dots on a Winchester 92 or 94.:glee:
I even draw the line at 1911's that have been chopped down to a 3" barrel length. People buy them and wonder why they don't work as well as a full size. 'Cause ya messed with John Browning, that's why!:77:

OK, I'll get off my soap box now. If you bought a gun, it's yours, and you can do anything you want to it. Even stupid stuff.:joyous:


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Some firearms can be added to with impunity, such as a Glock, or any plastic pistol, or an AR.
> But to alter any of John Moses Browning's masterpieces is blasphemy! Blasphemy, I say!! :stick:
> 
> Putting rails, or any other useless do-dads, on the greatest American fighting handgun ever made would rank right up there on the Idiot Scale with putting rails and red-dots on a Winchester 92 or 94.:glee:
> ...


Sorry RPD, I screwed the pooch when I bought my RIA Tactical, with rail. Granted I bought it specifically with the rail so I could add the TLR and carry spare mags in my left hand. It is a bedside gun, and when I roll out of bed I don't have much more on than boxers so . . . Only what I can hold in my hands when things go bump in the night.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Man... You sleep heavily dressed.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Imagine knowing you will kill about 100 enemy for every death you suffer, because you have superior technology. Bullets bounce off your vehicles like nothing, body armor protects you from many lethal wounds. You can shoot an enemy in the face from a mile away. You can fire a missile at a chimney miles and have that missile detonate in the fireplace at the bottom of the chimney. Imagine being able to have a device that let's you punch in the grid of a target, your grid, and your orientation, and it spits out firing solutions for a whole battery of artillery or mortars. Imagine being able to shine a laser at a target, and having gunships be able to target that laser dot and deliver accurate and effective fire from wherever they are. Imagine clearing entire towns or villages in hours, cities in a day or two.


Excellent and inarguable points you make here. However, that plastic abortion in the OP has no place on 'my' beautiful 1911's 

Let me say it another way ... My Glocks have rails. My AR's have rails. My 1911's have class.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

darsk20 said:


> Sorry RPD, I screwed the pooch when I bought my RIA Tactical, with rail. Granted I bought it specifically with the rail so I could add the TLR and carry spare mags in my left hand. It is a bedside gun, and when I roll out of bed I don't have much more on than boxers so . . . Only what I can hold in my hands when things go bump in the night.
> 
> View attachment 13170


Been sleepin' nude for almost 50 years.
On my nightstand is an S&W model 15 K-frame 38 Special. And a 2-D cell Maglight w/zenon bulb. Six inches from my head is a Mini 14 with 30 round magazine inserted. In the corner, near the bedroom door is a SXS double 20 ga.
4 of our 5 dogs sleep on the floor arranged in an arc around the bed.

I'm good.:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Been sleepin' nude for almost 50 years.
> On my nightstand is an S&W model 15 K-frame 38 Special. And a 2-D cell Maglight w/zenon bulb. Six inches from my head is a Mini 14 with 30 round magazine inserted. In the corner, near the bedroom door is a SXS double 20 ga.
> 4 of our 5 dogs sleep on the floor arranged in an arc around the bed.
> 
> I'm good.:armata_PDT_25:


Never had a doubt.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got an RIA also. Just a plain-Jane Government Model. I like it.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've got an RIA also. Just a plain-Jane Government Model. I like it.


Planning on getting a plain jane commander size for daily carry. I have really fallen for the 1911. Most accurate I have ever been shooting a pistol and it has improved my accuracy with my others.


----------

